# ما احلى الصلاة



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ما احى الصلاة​ 
الصلاة هى العلاقة القوية التى تربطنا بيسوع هى الحديث الشيق مع الحبيب هى اخذ كل بركة ومعونة الهية كل يوم هى احلى وقت فى يومك فالذى يعرف الصلاة وحلاوتها للنفس لايستطيع ان يحيا بدونها فهى السلاح ضد كل عدو وكل شهوة وكل خطية هى النور الذى يشرق بداخلك وينير طريقك هى ايضا طوق النجاة فى الضيقات والعزاء وقت الحزن هى الحصن الحصين والملجا الامين هى الراحة والسلام هى العمق فى المحبة الالهية وايضا هى اشعال الروح القدس بداخلنا وام لكل فضيلة وبر هى سكيب الدموع باشتياق ليسوع حرارة القلب للاله


----------



## fayse_f (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الصلاة هى العلاقة القوية التى تربطنا بيسوع __________
ما اجمل تلك الكلمات رغم انها بسيطة لكن معبرة اشكرك يا فراشه علي الورود
                   الرب يباركك ويرعاكي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

شكرآ يا فايز على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## استفانوس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الصلاة
 التصاق بالله في جميع لحظات الحياة ومواقفها
 فتصبح الحياة صلاة واحدة بدون انقطاع ولا اضطراب​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*



استفانوس قال:


> الصلاة
> 
> التصاق بالله في جميع لحظات الحياة ومواقفها
> 
> فتصبح الحياة صلاة واحدة بدون انقطاع ولا اضطراب​




ميرسى عزيزى استفانوس على الرد الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

*الصلاة *
*تمد بالصبر هؤلاء الذين يرزحون تحت عبء الآلام*
* فتخفف أحزانهم *
*وتهبهم نعمة وشجاعة*
* لقد جعل الله الصلاة لا لتدفع عنا الشر فحسب*
*بل منحها لتكون سببا لكل صلاح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الله يا استاذ استفانوس

ميرسى قوى قوى على الاضافات الجميلة 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

يرتجف الشيطان 
عندما يرى
 اضعف 
مؤمن على ركبتيه

اشكرك عزيزتي 
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*




> يرتجف الشيطان
> عندما يرى
> اضعف
> مؤمن على ركبتيه



جميلة خالص خالص دى

ميرسى اخى العزيز

ربنا يعوضك يا رب​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

اذا كان هنالك من دموع تذرف في السماء
  فستذرف على قلة صلاتنا
 لان هنالك بركات لا تحصى مخزنة على حسابنا
 بل السماء مليئة بالاستجابات لصلوات وطلبات
 لم يكلف المؤمنون نفوسهم بطلبه​​

اشكرك عزيزتي
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

دا انا بشكرك على الكلمات الذهبية الرائعة جدآ دى​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الصلاة 
في الصباح هي المفتاح الذي يفتح مخازن مراحم الله وبركاته
  وفي المساء هي المفتاح الذي يغلق علينا نعمة حراسته وحمايته​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الله يا استاذ استفانوس رووووعة​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

صلاتنا ورحمة الله
 هما 
مثل دلوين في بئر
 عندما يرتفع الواحد ينـزل الآخر​

اشكرك عزيزتي 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

كل الشكر ليك استاذى​


----------



## Ramzi (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

عشان هيك لما اصلي بشعر بارحه نفسية لا توصف ابداً


----------



## استفانوس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*



Ramzi قال:


> عشان هيك لما اصلي بشعر بارحه نفسية لا توصف ابداً


طبعا عزيزي
لان الصلاة مفتاح النهضة والانتعاش​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

اكيد ...​


----------



## استفانوس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

*الصلاة الدائمة*
*تكشف لنا عظمة غنانا بالمسيح*
*وعظمة قوتنا بالمسيح*
*وعظمة انتصارنا بالروح الساكن فينا*
*ويستعلن أمجاد الرب فى ضعفنا البشرى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

اقوال جميلة رائعة جدآ جدآ​


----------



## استفانوس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

*الصلاة*
* هى اتصال بمركز القيادة والتدبير السماوي*​


----------



## استفانوس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الصلاة 
هى تحويل الزمن الميت 
إلى عمل الهى خالد 
حيث تستبدل حركة الساعة
بحركة الروح ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

الرب يباركك * †*​


----------



## استفانوس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احى الصلاة*

*الصلاة *
*هى التصاق بالله فى جميع لحظات الحياة *
*ومواقفها فنصبح صلاة واحدة *
*بلا انقطاع ولا اضطراب*​


----------



## جويل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

الصلاة هي شعور بالراحة النفسية والأمان
شعور بالقوة والثقة بأنه هناك من يحرسك ويتتبع خطاك وتحركاتك بكل محبةويحميك من كل شر وخطيئة ومن كل نفس دنيئة
الصلاة هي قضاء على كل مشاعر الخوف من الناس والمجهول
فأنت بالصلاة تكون راكعا بين يدي مخلصك الأمينة
وأنت عارف أنه سيعمل كل ماهو لخيرنا ليخلصنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*



جويل قال:


> الصلاة هي شعور بالراحة النفسية والأمان
> شعور بالقوة والثقة بأنه هناك من يحرسك ويتتبع خطاك وتحركاتك بكل محبةويحميك من كل شر وخطيئة ومن كل نفس دنيئة
> الصلاة هي قضاء على كل مشاعر الخوف من الناس والمجهول
> فأنت بالصلاة تكون راكعا بين يدي مخلصك الأمينة
> وأنت عارف أنه سيعمل كل ماهو لخيرنا ليخلصنا


*آمــــــــــــــين *
ربنا يباركك
اشجعك لكي نرى منك المزيد​


----------



## استفانوس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

*الصلاة *
*هى تعبير عن شوق كامن فى أعماق النفس*
* للتحدث إلى الله *​


----------



## استفانوس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

*الصلاة *
*هى رفع العقل والقلب معاً إلى الله*
* فتنعكس طبائع الله وجماله وأمجاده *
*على الانسان*
* فيصير على مثال الله *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*


----------



## استفانوس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

*كل فضيلة أو نصرة لا تبدأ*
* بالصلاة *
*هى ليست مما للمسيح *
*ومصيرها الفشل والزوال*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*



WALK ON ROCK قال:


> *كل فضيلة أو نصرة لا تبدأ*
> 
> *بالصلاة *
> *هى ليست مما للمسيح *
> ...





فعلآ صح و عن تجربة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ميرسى خالص خالص يا استاذى


----------



## استفانوس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

*الصلاة *
*قادرة أن تعكس فينا قداسة الرب فى حياتنا*
* وتطرد كل الشياطين من حياتنا *
* تطرد*
* روح الكبـرياء والدنس والشهوة والغضب والأنانية*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*


----------



## استفانوس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

*الصلاة *
*جهاد حتى الدم* ​


----------



## جورج الناظر (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

الصلاة هي العلاقه التي تربطنا ارتباط كلي مع ربنا واحلي صلاة لمه يكون الانسان صافي الذهن كلامات جميله ربنا يباركك


----------



## استفانوس (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

الرب يباركك حبيبي​


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل يافراشتي فعلا الصلاة تجعلنا ان نفكر بيسوع والرب في الاوقات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما احلى الصلاة*

شكرآ يا جاد ولكن الشكر كلة يرجع لاستاذنا استاذ استفانوس​


----------

